# Project Mud Butt



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

So I got out a few saws and got to cutting this old thing up. Width of bottom of hull will be 36 inches.I plan on throwing it on the roof of the crv to transport until I find a deal on a small trailer. Some inspiration from the Pelican ambush here (which is a mighty fine hull just out of price range considering I'm looking for a house to buy)










Then I had some help from my special lady friend to help trace some sides onto the 1/4 inch plywood (looks like luaun but maybe not, think its some type of underlayment if I remember correctly)


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Got to cutting and made some backing plates for a butt joint, didnt get any pics in the process of the butt joint but went ahead and backed it with another peice of ply for extra security with the polyester. Also traced up a transom since the original transom was round and I felt like that was just gonna complicate things...Did I mention this is a stitch and glue? 

So I started prepping the sides after making the joint.










Then clamped them together to get them as similar as possible on the bottom.










We also had a crab boil that day after going check out the marsh to see if some ducks have made it down...no ducks but plenty of crabs!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is your template

http://www.longbayboats.com/?q=node/8


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

After alot of re-grinding and sanding, I felt like this thing needed some strength so I added some before stitching...a mix of polyester resin and cabosil did the trick. 










Started stiching it up (p.s.) Dont mind the junky work area, got some trashcans that need to be emptied and had to fix the sometimes trusty lawnmower. 










I used some pvc pipe to help pull it together a little more evenly...also I cut the old transom skin off after the inner keel thing dried up










After hours of working on that lovely sunday afternoon this is what I came up with


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

So, when I first aquired the hull, I bought some west system epoxy and some fairing filler, adhesive fibers, and some colloidal silica (cabosil right?). Ended up using the resin on my floor for my Alweld then coating it with some intergrip, along with a couple other projects. So now I'm using what I can on this project.
I did not mention...I picked up 3.5 gallons of polyester resin for 20$ a gallon from Dupont, there is a facility close to home that builds these things...









My girlfriends sister used to work there and gave me the heads up a long time ago, 60$ for 3.5 gallons of resin with hardener is what made this budget project come together!

Onto getting it together.Despite hurricane Isaac (It felt pretty darn good outside today!), I started glueing the sides in with a mix of resin and adhesive fibers, maybe should have used the cabosil since it layed down smoother and has more of a structural property to it but this will have to do.



















So next up is to remove zip ties and pvc, then finish glueing the sides to the bottom of the hull, and after that I plan on cutting down the sides to 12", yea not much freeboard but I plan on making this hull self bailing with a ball valve scupper (any input on how this works would be greatly appreciated I'm still doing my research). I also plan on filling the hull with flotation foam of some sort.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

This is how Mud Butt sits now (actually completely wrapped in plastic just in case Isaac decides he wants to get the boat wet.










I plan on working on the boat every day until it is done so I can get back to some fishing, ANY info and INPUT is appreciated...Remember I'm doing this on a tight budget and I'm at about 120$ right now....I have some roving I bought a while back I plan on using along with some chop-mat. 
I'm still undecided on how I plan on finishing the outside of the hull, any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

@Ducknut, I saw that Creekboat after someone posted that thread and totally dig it but after reading about the prices for their full size hulls I dont even want to know how much that thing would cost IF they even would still produce one.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Well it looks like 2 days at least with no progress, was outside working with my dog yesterday and some of Hurricane Isaacs wind we were catching blew something into my eye, figured I got it out after flushing and flushing. I woke up this morning and could barely keep my eye open so went to see the doc and they found a scratch across my eyeball...ordered 2 days off work (I'm a full time Bodyman for a living). We also had alot of light rain keeping things wet outside today so I wasnt even gonna try, I'm hoping it doesnt rain all day tomorrow so I can maybe get something done in the afternoon or hopefully saturday! I'm ready to get back on the grind!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Got some grindin and glassin in today, whoohoo! Grinded down all my fillets I made this week, that took way too long, should have definitely went with the cabosil when I realized the 403 fibers werent gonna lay down too easily. So I picked up some more 406 today and finished up my gaps between fillets. After that I glued in the front (keel beam?) and got everything else sanded up a little more and ready for glass.
I started with the keels and got all my fabric cut out, went ahead and glassed them in, meanwhile I layed a coat of resin over all my fillets. Cutting all my glass got old quick so I found some sharper scissors and got my glass for my seams cut up. Then I went at it, about 10 0z at a time I mixed up my resin and started the glassing process, covered all my seams and the transom to floor seam, did a little work on the bow to reinforce before I lay some roving on the bottom. I'll be using one layer of roving on the bottom and thinking about using some for the sides but may just use about an 8"-10" wide strip for the seams over some chop mat on the sides since there will be give or take 6" gunwales. This brings me to another thing I figured out today.

My original plan was to use 2 part flotation foam to fill the hull underneath the sole. Being this is a budget build I did a little testing today with some Purple foam sheeting (used in a previous project). 
With the 2 part polyurethane I calculated about 8 square feet to give between 400-600lbs flotation under the sole...but that would be about 80$-120$. So I did a little testing with a 1/2"x1ft Square block of foam in the good ol kiddie pool. It took 2.5lbs of frozen meat to get the foam almost level with the water with a couple oz's or grams to spare...sorry didnt have anything else with a given weight to place on it...the meat worked very well lol. 
So from my calculations which I dont remember off the top of my head, I should be able to float 600lbs on the amount of foam going into the hull. That is 1/2" sheet 6"-10" thick cover about 8ft inside the hull (pardon my terrible memory)

Tomorrow I plan on grinding and sanding what I layed down tonight and going at the floor and sides. After that I should be ready for the foam and sole. I'm looking forward to getting this little boat finished up but I'm still undecided on my paint/gelcoat. I may possible have some leftover epoxy laying around so I'm thinking after I glass it up on the outside and do any filling etc, I'll put a good coat or two of epoxy over everything then either prime and paint, or gelcoat. I'll be going with a Mud Brown Gelcoat or Paint, so if anyone has any suggestions feel free to let me know...I did find a website online that sells color gelcoats so I may go that route but I'm definitely trying not to spend another 100$ on the color if I dont have to...Gonna steer away from that brown camo latex at the lumber store   :

Oh yea, Pics tomorrow!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm really digging what you are doing here. At first glance i thought the whole thing was ply but now that i,'ve actually READ your post i think its even cooler now that i know the hull bottom is reporposed. So what ya, gonna power it with? Have you sourced your paint yet? I'd call kirby paints. They've got good cheap marine paint. They have earth tone colors too. Your boat is going to be less than16 feet right? Do you have thentittle for youroriginal hull or will that even mater since you only used a smallmpart of the old hull?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention in my post yesterday, I got the sides and transom cut down to 12", I may go lower depending on how she floats/handles on the water...

Oyster,Its gonna be 11-12ft, the boat I pulled the bottom from was never titled and had no Id plate on it (age of hull) so I dont think I'll have a problem getting it registered as homemade IF I decide to register it. Here in Louisiana if your boat is 16ft or less and does not have a motor, you dont need registration (I'm 95% sure of this, my girlfriends dad has a 16 ft canoe and didnt need numbers until he put a 2.5 on it). Now I have the canoe but the thing is waaaay too heavy to be rooftoping all the time. I also have the 2.5 air cooled so I may go ahead and use that or a trolling motor if I do decide to slap a motor on it....would mind a small mud motor either since that is pretty much what I'm gonna be hunting in. Gonna look into kirby paints...I also saw some roofing paint today at home depot that came in some camo colors...diggin the brown.

Checked on the purple foam at home depot this morning, its gonna be a close call between that and the pour foam, gonna have to keep price searching. the purple foam is 10$ a sheet but has good density and is close-celled (been sitting in the kiddy pool for a while now and holds zero water). So I'll do some more calculations and see what I can get away with...I'm sure shipping on a gallon setup of pour foam is gonna suck so the purple may end up working out.
I didnt make any progress on it today, slept in and then ended up making an afternoon dove hunt and eating some great food with my girlfriends grandparents, may possibly get on it tomorrow but its Labor Day and I have to go into work, then the gf's fam may possibly go crabbing and cook so I may end up making a dove hunt in the evening...if they dont go I'll be back on the boat...
Have a good Labor Day everyone!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

The boat looks pretty big in this pic










Masking tape and spray paint did the trick..










After some measuring and eyeballing, I'd say I got them pretty much as even as its gonna get....looks pretty good in person and looks aloooot more like a nice little skiff after cutting down the sides.










I realized in my post above, I said I cut the transom down...when I haven't. Still deciding If I should make a spot for a motor in the future or not....hrmmmm


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Everything sanded and ready to start glassing. Let the night begin lol










The inner keel support being glued down/ fillets getting finished up and prepared for glass










Sorry for the blurry cell pics.










I glassed in some cross sections where I intend on adding some ribs and also glassed up the front of the bow/keel area...This is how she sits right now, I wish I would have kept glassing but it was getting pretty late and I had a buddy stop by so I got distracted...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

When I did my butt joints, I put a layer of chop mat in between and put a heavy cast iron pot on top of the joints with some plastic in between, I think the joints are pretty darn strong, when looking at the joints where I cut the sides down, it looks like one peice of plywood glued together so they shouldnt have a problem holding up after being glassed over again..

Also, I've been thinking for a minute about the exterior paint. After I fill and do any glassing on the bottom of the boat. I was wondering if I could just use a good 2 part epoxy primer to prime it up and then use whatever paint I find or gelcoat on top of that?  (automotive epoxy primer, I work at bodyshop) I figure the 2-part primer would give it the durability and any paint I use will stick pretty well after sanding the primer. Even considering some automotive paint with a flattener in the clear? Maybe go with the gloss, I bought a 12x56 camo fabric at academy that I'll cover the boat with, so if any gloss shines through it may create a muddy/wet look underneath the camo fabric (mossy oak max4)?

I also saw a 2-part epoxy garage floor coating made by behr, Seems that if its 2 part and made to stick to concrete, It would hold up pretty good on some sanded fiberglass and wood? 
Remember I'm doing this as cheap as possible but want something that is gonna last a few years.
Think I could get by with a quart of this stuff? http://www.gatorglide.com/ I did my Alweld floor (3/8 ply, epoxy, and some interdeck) with like 3 or 4 coats using a quart and it went a long way with plenty left over. If I could do a quart setup with the gatorglide it seems like it would be whats up. 
Give me some opinions guys!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

No progress on the hull itself but I feel like I've made some progress on the project itself. Found a trailer, I should be picking it up today so I'm definitely looking forward to that. Also decided I'll be using epoxy to seal up the outside and then find some type of brown paint for the main coloring. Should make some more progress on it tomorrow evening if everything goes as planned. 
All I should have left to do on the inside is
-Grind/sand down glassed areas
-Lay roving and mat on bottom and sides (including adding some ribs between layers of glass)
-Lay foam
-Glass over foam and then coat with epoxy.

After that I'll flip it and do my filling on the seams with some glassing of the seams and then get it ready for epoxy then color coat.

I'm also using this thread to keep up with my progress so it helps to get this stuff down! 
If anyone has any suggestions on a good brown paint to put on top of the epoxy let me know...was considering some Brightside..


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

So my trade came through this evening and I picked up a trailer for the ol Mud Butt!

I had a 1985 25hp suzuki from my old boat that was just sitting up. Started having problems going into forward and thats when I decided to buy my new boat. So I sold the old boat for what I paid for it, and the suzuki has been sitting ever since. 
Through Craigslist I found a guy that was willing to trade a couple guns for it and after throwing it out there, turned out he had a perfect size trailer for the boat. So yesterday I went to check it out, just needed a couple wheels/tires (which I just happend to have leftover from the old boat). 

I ended up trading him the motor for a .22 pistol and this trailer...pretty good trade considering I wasnt planning on using the motor again. 

Oh yea, he had 2 old bench seats from an aluminum boat laying around and didnt mind me taking the foam from them...thats definitely gonna help out on keeping this in budget!










I didnt put the jack and winch post back on the trailer because I plan on painting it...Thinking about putting some bigger wheels/tires on it too lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You cajun's will trade anything - including your sister. 

Way to make the best of it dispo.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha Ducknut u crazy! I traded my sister off for a lifetime supply of Folgers coffee  (her husband is an engineer there lol)

Looks like I'll be getting everything sanded and grinded today to lay the final glass on the inside of the hull before foam...may stay up into the night working on it, hopefully it wont take me too long to buzz the glass down..


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Its saturday night and I'm about to begin the glassing process..Had a pretty lazy saturday after a long week at work. Took a nap this afternoon, ate and then began grinding. got about an hour or so into re-grinding my previous glassed areas...Bet the neighbors aint too happy hearing that electric grinder! Now I'll be spending the rest of the night glassing. I'm actually excited because I was feeling pretty crappy this afternoon and completely doubting that I'd even make progress this weekend since we were invited to a little party at a friends camp tomorrow(accessed by boat only ). So I'm actually making the progress I wanted to make and it looks like I'll be making my deadline...and a hunt saturday! 

Here is a pic of cutting my glass patterns and getting them set up from this afternoon before I took a lil nap (Boy I hate naps!)










I decided that since this is a super cheap budget project, I'll be cheaping out on paint. The epoxy should do a good job of sealing everything up so I'll just prime it and paint over it with something that isnt 2 part. There is a gallon of brown hunting paint at a local hardware store (latex) Im fighting the urge to buy it since its only 10$, I think some camo spray paint would be a much better choice since It will easily sand off in the future if I decide to put something of higher quality on there...Like I said this boat isnt being built to last forever, but I know some spray paint will make much more sense than latex paint!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I really need to update this thread, Didnt get the boat completed for my deadline but I plan on getting it finished up over the next week or two.

I did end up getting to hunt for the teal season opener and got my limit Saturday and Sunday before 8am...Gonna post some pics...I ended up using the canoe and it wasnt soo bad but Im really looking forward to getting mud butt done and camo'd up so I can get out there more comfortably!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try these guys duck skiff paint. Oil based and tough, tough stuff. And only like $35 a gallon.

http://blpmobilepaint.com/


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually picked up a gallon for 20$ for that exact paint last week. Tested it on a peice of wood and it looks like its gonna do a good job! 
Thanks ducknut!


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Lookin good dispo, I live in SouthLA too. I been having my eye out for a little project boat like this. I have an 8hp Yamaha Tiller that I have laying around that needs a hull.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

That was a long night glassing last saturday, spent the day afterward on the water at a boat access only camp...had a good time and got to hit 75mph on water for the first time in a Champion bass boat..something new for me! Also got to check out a Famous Craft on the water for the first time, there was also a 18ft tunnel hull aluminum boat....talk about some variety! 
On to some pics which I also need to get some of the progress I made after this...

Some more of the fiberglass layout before glassing 










Here we go...









At this point I had the roving layed on the bottom and 2 layers of mat on the side, maybe even some glass on those ribs, Just realized tonight my phone pic quality was set to very poor lol so expect my next rounds of pics to be much better quality










That was a long night! 










I think I finished glassing at about 4am...woke up at 9, put it on the trailer pulled it out in the sun to bake and finish curing (was still tacky due to me adding smaller amounts of hardener to increase working time...










Also added some brown paint just to seal it up while it was still a little tacky










I came home after the day on the water to a very solid sturdy hull, I would almost consider using it as is lol
This is my fishing boat at the camp dock










We definitely could have used the boat to go hunting...damn 16 ft coleman scanoe is a workout with a regular paddle...wish I woulda had a kayak paddle lol
We had a blast! pun intended


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice! That is one happy pup!

Swamp


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

I love the way your fishing boat is set up, you have any more pics of it?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a few somewhere, I'll get them uploaded with the next batch of pics...

I completely forgot about West System 610, Its gonna make the rest of the build so much easier on me lol...Since I have a little more time to finish the build up I've come up with a few better engineered ideas to finish up the sole in the boat.
I've got some peices of cypress I'm gonna use to build some supports for the sole, use 610 to glue them in and then maybe a little fiberglass to wrap them into the hull
After that I'll lay my sole/floor in, then use the 610 for fillets to make glassing in the sole/floor somewhat nice and tidy instead of mixing resin/cabosil. 

I think I'll end up working on the boat thursday so I'll hopefully get those things done...I plan on making another hunt this saturday maybe even friday night if I can get down there in time...I'm ready to do some fishing too!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Teal season is over with great success...got my limits every weekend (3 of them) and my dog did a great job for his first hunting season! 
What does this mean?
I'm back at it! 
So ready to get this boat in the water! 
Today I picked up some bigger wheels and tires for the trailer...Got 3 12" wheels and tires, and 1 8" wheel with an extra tire for...wait for it...30$ My budget consience (sp.?) build is staying true! lol

So this week I've got some yardwork to do but I should be able to get some progress made. Gonna get all my supports in for the floor and get my foam in hopefully by friday...may end up doing some real glassing this weekend. 
I'm getting very excited about getting the boat done...I decided I will title it and throw the ol 2.5 on it after all the paddling I've done over the past 3 weekends...My carpal tunnel is completely driving me crazy 

Anyone know anything about a 9.9 4stroke old white yamaha? I found one locally for 150$ and was tempted to buy it but It needs a tune up...which I dont feel like doing lol


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I had to drop back in and see how you were progressing. Looking good so far. I see that you used MAT with your Epoxy. Which type of MAT did you use? Did it bond well with your epoxy?
I wish I had kept the link but somewhere online I found a company selling qaurts of Interlux brightside one part marine paint for $25. Jametown dist. usually sells it for 30 but you can get free shipping from them if you order online from your cellphone. I ordered my last gallon of system three primer from them from cell and got it shipped free. turned out saving 30 bucks compaired to boatbuildercentral.

Anyway, that trailer you got was a pretty sweet find too. congrats!

Hey Ducknut, that longbay boats creek boat is TOO SWEET! 40 FREAKING POUNDS! I want one...no no...I wanna splash one! lol


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Oyster, I actually used nothing but polylester so far...found a good deal at 20$ a gallon. I have had no problems with bonding yet though, I am very meticulous with my sanding/prepping. I do collision repair for a living and I'm often told I care too much about my work...I just hate re-doing things if I could have prevented it in the beginning, which brings me to my update.

I've been getting my butt whooped by allergies for the past couple of weeks and havent been up to doing anything. This weekend will be different. Today I picked up a gallon setup of some West System epoxy. I also picked up some Six10 adhesive to do some bonding/fillets. Got a bunch of mat and a tiny little bit of roving left over but I need to go pick up some more foam sheeting and another peice of Luaun to finish the sole. Since I plan on working on the boat tomorrow and going to the Alligator Festival Sunday I decided I would make a short fishing trip today after work...Got a little motivation to finish this boat!! ;D


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I read somewhere that Oil Based paint bonds well with epoxy....My plan is to use the epoxy to seal up the outside of the hull and also seal the inside of the floor and walls so that all my polyester work is "encapsulated" in epoxy to give it the waterproofness. 

Does anyone know if I can apply the oil-based paint before the epoxy completely cures? 

Here is some materials pic, Actually using the type of paint that Ducknut suggested, for 20$ a gallon I couldnt pass it up...especially after hearing how well it works with epoxy. There was no brown that I intended on using but I'll make something happen lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice paint!

I have painted over lightly tacky epoxy and no issues. Don't think I would do it wet, but tacked up enough that your fingers don't get sticky.

A gallon - you gonna paint your truck too? Light coats and paint it outside or your wife will kick you in the nuts. Oh, stir very well as all of the pigment will be on the bottom of the can.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Made some progress tonight, Was hoping I could put a good dent in it but I ended up giving way too many shits about this boat after I bought the Epoxy resin to seal it up...might as well make it last a little while right? 

So I built up some structure underneath the floor (was gonna just do a whole bunch of layers polyester). So I'll have less glassing to do and the epoxy will seal it up pretty good. I was thinking about weight but I can pick it up from the transom like nothing...same thing from the bow and after I built the structure the hull is extremely solid. I've been thinking about more than duck hunting out of this boat. Like I said in a previous post I cant help but NOT cut corners..So I did what I had to do...Also thought ab the fact that I plan on putting a motor on it at some point (2.5hp). 

Gonna hopefully get something done tomorrow, but I have plans to go to the Alligator festival in Grand Chenier, My GF's grandmother has been making quilts for years and years for the festival and auctioning them at the festival so we are planning on going down there and hanging out at the festival...(her GM did a peice for the Louisiana Bicentennial quilt, Its been traveling around the state on display.) 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisiana_sos/7071074781/

Sorry, I enjoy showcasing some of the heritage around here. The boat is looking like a skiff, got plenty of foam underneath the sole and plan on building some transom support along to whats already there. I bought some liquid nails to go along with the screws I plan on putting together the floor support with. I'll glass in the legs of the floor to the bottom of the boat then glue the frame together,then attach the floor with screws/ liquid nails then Epoxy over all of that with the Six10 to fill the gaps between floor/gunnel and then flip it and get to work ont he underside.

If you havent followed my post, please understand I have a a big of adhd and its late 

Pics Tomorrow!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Had to cut each sheet of foam around this, that was fun






































There is also a crossmember support that goes under the transom brace along horizontally on the transom..

Seems like I would need more support underneath there but its really sturdy


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I also forgot to note, I plan on adding some vertical supports under the floor beams, the foam supports it but I dont 100% trust just foam and a little bit of glass to support all the weight. 
Had to call it an early night but I left it at this...










I plan on getting some more done this week.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Phew, its getting there! This build makes me want to build an even bigger boat, and also gives me more respect for those who do decide to build their bigger flats boats!

Yesterday I used the 610 to bond my frame to the hull using screws, today I pulled out the screws and everything bonded well. I had to trim and reinstall all my foam and that was pretty interesting lol...

Today I got some more work in screwing and gluing the floor in...the hull has taken on a little bit of weight but now that I have the trailer I'm not too concerned, I still think it weighs less than the canoe , did some draft calculations with a hull weight of 200lbs, (which I doubt its close to that)...came up with like 3" draft fully loaded, 4" with 600lbs in the boat...dont know if the foam under the floor is gonna change that but I'm pretty satisfied..

Pics.










Picked up 4, yes 4 wheels for 30$ gonna put the 12" ones on the trailer since it had the tiny mini-me wheels on it before...they came in handy when holding down the panels after glueing before I screwed them down..










Glued and screwed...










Realized the polyester resin I'm using has a TON of wax in it...but after wiping down with acetone its incredible easy sanding...Should be on my way from here!

One good thing...I have no more materials to buy other than a couple cans of spraypaint to do my camo.. ;D


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Been thinking about a rub rail...would love to find something like this but cheaper...anyone got a lead?

http://www.iboats.com/1-1-4-x-1-3-4-Rigid-Canoe-Rail-V21-9140/dm/view_id.271836

Since I bought the epoxy to seal it up and did the extra frame work I figure this boat is gonna last me a bit...may go with the regular upside down "C" rail but if I could find this stuff cheap it would be great...may take a peek at west mar$ne


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats fun to watch. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Making this post to keep myself in order...Looks like I could possibly have this boat finished up by sunday and I'm a little excited...then I get to work on the trailer 

So what I have left to do...

-Sand down sides and floor with 36-80grit paper-180 on the floor

-Use Bondo (Rage Gold, using leftovers from work, http://www.amazon.com/Fibreglass-Evercoat-112-Premium-Lightweight/dp/B000P6URMA) to seam/fillet floor to sides

-Use polyester resin and chop mat to glass the sides to the floor

-While polyester is still hardening and tacky, Apply a coat or two of Epoxy resin to seal inside of hull. (Chemical bond, hopefully)

- Either apply my Duck Skiff paint while epoxy is still tacky ( chemical bond to avoid sanding), or let epoxy dry then sand with high grit and apply paint

-Flip hull

-Sand bottom and sides to prep for Epoxy resin
-
- Fill and stitch and screw holes with Rage Gold

-Apply a few coats of Epoxy to seal exterior of hull

- Paint hull while epoxy is still tacky

Seems like a long list to me but If I can keep things going without sanding in between I'll be making good progress

Found some edge guard I figure I'll use for rub rail...Gotta pick some up


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Sand down sides and floor with 36-80grit paper-180 on the floor


Why bother - it is a duck boat and you want a non skid surface



> Use polyester resin and chop mat to glass the sides to the floor


Use some 1708 on the floor and wet it out so the glass is saturated and the weave still shows - there is your non-skid



> paint while epoxy is still tacky


Ever so slightly tacky and a very light coat then after completely dry paint it again.



> Fill and stitch and screw holes with Rage Gold


Better fix - fill with thickened epoxy rather than a poly product.

Done all of the above on multiple boats. Your on the home stretch.

A pretty duck boat does not stay pretty for the entire 60 day season.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

The Sanding I need to do is to make sure the resin adheres to the previously cured glass/resin/wood...I'd love to get some biaxial but I've got plenty of mat leftover to finish the project so I'll keep the $ spent to a minimum...

What is a good easy way to make wood flour? Old blender with some scraps? lol. I was gonna use the bondo so I wouldnt have to buy anything else but if I could make some wood flour I would much rather use that...

Oh yea, we went on a fishing trip sunday to "Calcasieu Lake, Big Lake"....tore em up. Kept 38 speckled trout and threw the 2 reds back...We had a good time!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Phew, its getting there! This build makes me want to build an even bigger boat, ...


LOL, that's funny man! Sometimes I look at my "bigger" boat and think, "Man, I should have built something smaller!"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

When you sand use the bag on the sander and then you will end up with a thickener in the bag.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I have a sander with a bag I'll have to look around, gonna definitely beat the bondo with that...

On to progress! I got a second wind tonight after work and a good plate of spaghetti lmao

Got the acetone and paper towels out and gave the sides a good massage and got all that surface wax off...Should be able to get some sanding done before the weekend.

So I pulled the motor out and honestly I've never paid much attention to it after it was given to me...Its a 3hp Gamefisher...










Now...while doing this build I have come into some instances where I swear, things were meant to be. When I used the Six10 I had just enough not an extra drop to bond the floor support to the sides, when I screwed/glued the floor to the frame above the foam...I had exactly enough not an extra drop...
Now this..










Sits just about where it needs to be....No I never measured the transom or the motor haha..










Made another peice of transom support, gonna add a peice of 3/4" horizontally along with this to make up the gap for the motor...I also marked my cuts for the transom...










I didnt plan on working on the boat tonight but I'm definitely glad I did!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Progress is being made as I type this...I got everything sanded last night and started sealing the gaps from floor to the sides with filler. Had a friend stop by midway and also ran out of filler so I called it a night. 
Tonight I'm finishing the gaps and gonna laminate the transom plate support deal to the transom. I forgot to grab another peice of 3/4" to add some thickness to the transom but I'll figure something out for that.

I've realized I'm not being too technical in terms of vocabulary for this build...Ill leave that to you guys building real skiffs  This boat is turning into a very fun project to keep me busy and I really have been enjoying it. Its gonna be a true work boat with just the right amount of love in it lol. 
I plan on having the inside of the boat finished by tomorrow (Saturday) or Sunday....Depends on what this cold front brings. Haven't had much rain but I also haven't been watching the doppler to see if there is any headed here. 
Oh yes forgot to mention. Had a little less than a gallon of polyester resin left, so I went picked up another gallon on my lunch break today (20$, this definitely made the build possible) and recieved a 16oz bottle completely full of mekp hardener....so yea, if anyone needs some I'd be glad to help out.

Stay tuned, I'll for sure be posting pictures tonight!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Forgot to post last night, the cool weather is making me lazy but I plan on doing the inside today for sure.

Got the transom cut down 









Everything sanded









Filled all the seams



















Gonna have to deal with this cool weather at least I wont have to worry about my resin kicking too fast haha


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Huge update! It was a very long weekend but I reached my goal. Should have this thing finished up to throw in the water this weekend if the weather cooperates!

Forgot to take a pic of all my glass layed out and patterned.



















My lady came outside so I made her snap a few action shots...she wasnt around long lol











Sides, floor, transom all glassed in with polyester


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

At this point I was pretty happy but it was getting down to about 55 degrees and it was getting late. I used slow hardener with the polyester resin and also didnt use too much so took a while to kick and I was waiting until it hardened up enough to apply the epoxy.
I think I was done applying the epoxy at 10:45...waited for it to start hardening with the fast hardener but was taking awhile..

Woke up this morning to fully hardened epoxy










So I went and picked up some scotchbrite pads and got to scrubbing with water to remove any blushing...Figured out a quick way to test other than sheeting vs beading water. If your finger squeaks like "squeaky clean" then you should have most of it removed. 

We woke up late and had somewhere to be, so I talked my woman into helping me scotchbrite and paint the hull ;D



















Got home a lil bit ago and snapped a few, this is the first thin coat ( can see through brushstrokes some places). I'll put a good coat on with a roller on my lunchbreak tomorrow and one more tomorrow evening and thats that until I camo it.










p.s. those humps you see in the floor is from me forgetting exactly how I had my foam placed under it but I dont mind lol DUCKBOAT! :










Very please with the outcome, I'm getting excited to finish this build! My dog Camp loves it, he has been in the boat twice already while workin on it...just jumped on in lol

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Today I've been thinking about the poling of this lil skiff. It only has the center keel on the bottom and I've been thinking I should add a couple small strakes on the bottom to help it track straight....gonna look into some boat plans and other hull bottoms to get some ideas...any input on this sub ject would be very much appreciate d..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't bother with the additional work. You are not making a technical poling skiff so leave it the way it is and get it painted and on the water.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Duck, I was thinking about it a few minutes ago again and decided that I'll use it without and if I decide to later, I can just sand down the areas and add them. 

I just put a 3rd coat of paint and decided to sprinkle some leftover Intergrip over it while tacky, then gonna come back with another layer....hopefully I dont screw myself!

Gonna flip it tomorrow and get to sanding the old paint on the bottom and prep the sides for epoxy. Duck season opens up next weekend, I have plans to bring it out there this weekend and check out the marsh


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think you screwed yourself, but I don't think you will achieve the results you were hoping for. The paint is thin so I do not believe the aggregate will be on there very long. That should have been added to wet epoxy and then painted. Then again you may have made it look like it grew in the marsh.

Don't forget that the paint will take several days to fully dry.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Stayed on schedule today and got the entire exterior of the hull prepped for epoxy, just gotta fill stitch holes and some edges then epoxy. I plan on doing that tomorrow evening!

As for the intergrip and the paint, the paint im using seems alot thicker than the Brightside I used for the floor on my fishing boat. I sprinkled it while my 3rd layer of paint was wet and went over with another thick coat..Did this only on the floor area. I did not spray the paint I rolled it on so that may have helped...I also plan on spraypainting some camo so that will add a little thickness. Its better than nothing. 

Gonna try to post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

This boat is done! Posting pics in a bit stay tuned!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Picture Overload!









































































Separating this post haha many pics!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Coated with epoxy...



















First Coat!










Some imperfections on the hull bottom but they all filled in evenly enough by the time the 3rd coat of paint was dry










Started my day off in a good mood


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Finished Product, I'm very satisfied with the outcome...Working on stencils for camo now, would love to use a brush like I did to paint my gun but thats way too much area to cover...




























Actually got a half a day head start, went out to check the epoxy and it was perfectly lightly tacky enough to put my first coat of paint on it..Got lucky. So I finished painting today, gonna get the trailer prepped and wired and stick this thing in the water on Sunday to go scout the marsh...Havent done anything with the motor but I got a kayak paddle so I'll see how it rows...should be alot better than the heavy canoe!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, until I can find a deal on a rub rail, I plan on picking up some of this locally to use on the upper edges for a rub rail..may scavenge some off some totalled vehicles at work if I can find some good peices...

http://www.trimlok.com/prod/Rubber-Lok/Edge-Trims/All-Product-Categories_118/Rubber-Lok_81.aspx


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

great color, i like it


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, wont be green too much longer...Got the camo started but I just had to put it in the water. Trip to the duck hole was canceled due to weather so I stuck around the house for a couple hours and let it pass over then got to take the boat out for its maiden voyage.

Still got some work/paint to finish the trailer but it did the job.










She floats quite well in extremely shallow water



















Brought one rod with one bait and caught one fish in the hour and a half just paddling around a small area near the boat launch. 










Some more shallowness










Floats in a couple inches literally with me in it...










If it wasnt for the keel I'm sure this thing would float itself in less than an inch of water










This is after doing some freeboard testing...stood in the rear corners put all my weight in and couldnt take on water, standing on the front of the bow was very sturdy. I would say this thing isnt very tippy at all. 




























Paddled around for about an hr and a half just testing it out sitting, standing, taking boat wakes etc and it was very nice. I see it doing its job very well this coming weekend for duck season opening day. Gonna work on getting it inspected for a homemade boat title so I can plop that gamefisher on it and see how that works. Also gonna finish up the camo this week. 

Thanks for input guys


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Also going to add a drain plug hole now that I see how it has performed, this thing will be self bailing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good 

Make sure you keep the plug in until you test her loaded down. Once you add real weight (motor, fuel, coolers, gear) to a small skiff they start drafting a lot more.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Got the camo finished up this evening, was a little dark to take pics. Also picked up a set of steel fenders to finish up the trailer. Gonna go hunting for opening weekend this weekend then get the trailer painted up next week! 

Stay tuned for some pics I'm pumped up about getting this thing in the water again


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great weekend. Mud Butt did quite well, wish I had the motor on the hull after I had to pole into 15mph winds on the way back in but hey it was worth it. Got my limit saturday and today (sunday) so i cant complain...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Nice dag


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Girlfriend snapped a pic friday evening when I dropped the boat off in the marsh (private land, no worries). So i poled it around for a few minutes just messin around before it got dark...


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

you puttin a motor on it?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a 3hp gamefisher and plan to build a 5hp mud motor for it in the future...Gonna go pick up the boat this weekend and bring it back from the duck camp so I can get it registered...then I'll be legal to hang a motor on there.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, that is a cool build. The hard edges of those gunnels are begging to be trimmed with some Gheenoe rub rails though.


----------

